# CPT Modifier Question



## auntsashie (Aug 25, 2008)

If the doctor does a cysto with bilateral retrograde pyleograms, do I use a bilateral modifier??

Thanks!!

Ashley


----------



## mbort (Aug 25, 2008)

for the bilateral pyleogram..yes


----------



## abozeman (Sep 9, 2008)

check out this link to the AUA coding tips section 

http://www.auanet.org/coding/codingtips/qa.cfm#cyst


----------



## mbort (Sep 9, 2008)

Awesome link packed full of lots of good information!!  Thanks!!


----------

